# Can't uninstall my network adapter



## Larkina (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm having problems uninstalling my current network adapter (LNE100TX Fast ethernet adapter), in order to install my new network adapter, (D-Link DGE-530T) I keep getting a message saying that my system may need this driver in order to boot up. I've also tried to uninstall this network driver in safe mode and had no luck. Please, could someone help me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

driver cleaner is great. It will remove it for you. available download @ majorgeeks.com


----------



## Larkina (Jul 23, 2006)

Drive Cleaner only appears to remove video drivers like Nvidia, ATi etc.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when i change them i just uninstall from the device manager and install the new one


----------



## Larkina (Jul 23, 2006)

I even tried that and the wizard said there was an error in installing this device or something to that nature. What you purposed is what I figured would work also but it didn't the first time I'm going to try again. I may have fell to mention also that I am the computer's administrator so I don't think that it could be any sort of policy problem. Thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

some of the dlink installs need to be done before the card is installed,
here is a link to the manual and install guide
http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=284&sec=0#quickInstallGuides


----------



## Larkina (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks alot maybe this will help. My last resource would be to reinstall my entire operating system which is the last thing I want to do since it takes an average of about 6 to 7 hours. Thank you very much


----------

